# Oxalic acid treatments ProVap 110 Vs. Hot Air OA Vaporizer by Lega



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

Wondering if I could get some data to back up these products. I have purchased the Hot Air Vaporizer by Lega and didn't do any research prior to buying it. After I got it I was disappointed in the quality and haven't put it to use just yet. Sounds like the Vaporizer by Lega is inconsistent from what I've read. Just recently I discovered the ProVap 110 Vaporizer, looks like it proves to be a solid unit. Does anyone have some test or data showing that it works as good as it seems? If anyone has information on the data or test of mite kill on either vaporizer please let me know. I would like to use the one that I already bought by Lega but if it doesn't perform as good as the ProVap the expense of it is worth the cost of my bees. Thanks in advance


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I use the pro vap and could not be happier I have not had any problems and treat my hive in 20 seconds I would recommend the pro vap nice piece of equipment


----------



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the response! Im really liking the way the ProVap looks and operates, wish I didn't have to give up another $400 to try it. Have you done any wash test for mites to see the kill ratio?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Run your heat gun at 1200f to get it rolling then cut it down to 1000f. That's how i run mine. I got rid of the plastic housing though cause you'll end up melting it haha.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I will do a OAV treatment to check mite drop I figure that 20% are on the bees and 80% in the brood so if I get a big mite drop on a hive in a yard I treat with the 3 treatment series in the whole yard I do have 1 yard where I have been using just leg chewer queens and my mite checks have been low so far. I found that if I don't check my mite drops soon after treatment ants will have carried off the dead mites. I use screened bottom boards on some hives so I can use them to do a quick spot check on mite drops. Also 2 people can really go through a yard and treat a yard real fast the longest part is sealing the hive for 10 min.


----------



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks "hexOrz" have you been getting a good mite kill with this set up? I read some discussions on the temperatures and efficiency of the Lega and it seemed everyone had a different opinion. Also do you have the steinel heat gun or a different brand?

To "bee keeper chef" thanks I am looking forward to hear some result of the ProVap. Thats interesting about the ants carrying away the mites I never thought about that.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I use a Wagner heat gun that i got from home depot. Yes i get good kill with it. I'll leave it going on a hive until i see it coming out of the top for a few seconds. I don't seal the hive after, i just go to the next. I don't do counts on my hives though so i can't give you a number. But i can tell you that it's the only thing I've used for mite treatment and my hives still live. Second year with the device.


----------



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

Sounds like you've got your machine figured out pretty well:thumbsup:hopefully mine will work just as good. I did a mite wash count on 15% of my hives today and it came out for an average of 2.79 mites per 300 bees. Hopefully I can get these under better control and I will try to post an update of the new average after my treatments.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd be interested in your wash count after following my procedure.


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

I used the lega with bad results. Its very inconsistent. Im using the provap this year and Im having better results.


----------



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for your input. I think the provap is a much more consistent unit since each dose is applied separately. Do you remember your temperature you ran your Lega at? I have read lots of threads on the Lega and some here on beesource about it. I hope I can come to a conclusion and post actual result and efficiency of it.


----------



## syphon1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I made the same mistake you did.. I bought the lega without proper research. Was so disappointed with it, I chucked it after one round of treatments. wound up buying the provap and haven't looked back since. I would not even consider buying a lega ever again.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I have around 20 hives and the ProVap works really well. I've only used it about six times now but it seems extremely well made and durable. I used it a few days ago and am getting a good mite drop - about 300 per hive for the ones I'm monitoring.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I have both and both does work. The lega unit is effective and is half the price of the pro vap. The pro vap is a more precise way of delivering a certain amount of acid vapor per hive. Does that make it more effective? It depends on the user. This is how I use the lega. Start off with a good vapor 1100 deg. On heat gun the turn down to 750 the blow vapor on a piece of wood , when a white residue is left it is ready to use. I vapor hive until vapor coming out of top. I count to 25 the pull out and go to next. I have very good results. My problem is I can't trust anyone else to do this and it is very critical to vapor enough. I also do a 6 treatment every 5 days. With the pro vap it is 2 grams put in for each hive or 1gram per box. Less room for error if someone else is helping me.


----------

